# Ms. Brit Brit



## Lauren1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

i am a very serious very loyal fan of britney's and was very happy to see her looking AMAZING last night on the vma's.
so what do you all think?? you think she's FINALLY making her comeback???? i do and i can't WAIT!!
here's a little clip of her rehearsing choreography for one of her new songs called "underground"
YouTube - Britney Spears Ensaio Secreto(Secret Rehearsal)


----------



## florabundance (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't really get the whole britney "comeback". Comeback to what? Sanity? Because her music was always mediocre. In fact, her best album was the one when she was nuts. Sad but true, imo.


----------



## Penn (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm very happy that she seems to be putting her life back together. Sure her music may have been mediocre but she was a great entertainer. Maybe because I kind of grew up with her music but it's a little nostalgic to see a little bit of her old self especially in that video clip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm excited to see what she's going to come out with next.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 8, 2008)

i've always been a fan....she is a mediocre singer but a wonderful entertainer.  i hope she is on the mend....but was the video "Piece of Me" so wonderful to win 3 awards....or were those mercy moonmen?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_i've always been a fan....she is a mediocre singer but a wonderful entertainer. i hope she is on the mend....but was the video "Piece of Me" so wonderful to win 3 awards....or were those mercy moonmen?_

 

those were straight sympathy moonmen. lol! i love her but the video wasn't that hot. there wasn't any choreography or anything. i think she won awards for turning herself around, ya know? even she didn't expect to win anything


----------



## joey444 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I don't really get the whole britney "comeback". Comeback to what? Sanity? Because her music was always mediocre. In fact, her best album was the one when she was nuts. Sad but true, imo._

 
LOLOLOLOL...hilarious!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_those were straight sympathy moonmen. lol! i love her but the video wasn't that hot. there wasn't any choreography or anything. i think she won awards for turning herself around, ya know? even she didn't expect to win anything_

 
The videos that Piece Of Me was up against weren't that great either though, so she might've actually won because of the video.

She looked so much better last night than she did at last year's VMAs. She seemed like she was enjoying herself as opposed to just going through the motions and getting over with like with the Gimme More performance. I can't wait till her next album comes out.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 8, 2008)

I have always liked her she is a fantastic performer and she knows how to amke a good dance song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so glad she has her stuff together again!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 8, 2008)

So, wait.....is she being treated for whatever they claimed she has and back at work? That's good to hear. I know she's been looking better and rehearsing (from what I've heard).


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 8, 2008)

Glad she's got herself together again.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_The videos that Piece Of Me was up against weren't that great either though, so she might've actually won because of the video.

She looked so much better last night than she did at last year's VMAs. She seemed like she was enjoying herself as opposed to just going through the motions and getting over with like with the Gimme More performance. I can't wait till her next album comes out._

 

I didn't see all of the noms....but When I Grow Up by the PCD and Forever by Chris Brown were pretty awesome IMO.  I need to youtube Piece of Me when I get home...fa sho


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 8, 2008)

I LOVE britney! I thought she looked great last night and I was really happy she won those awards - sympathy or not. However I would have loved forever to win one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I look forward to see her new stuff, whatever she's working on these days.


----------



## concertina (Sep 8, 2008)

I've always loved Britney...even when she was bat-shit insane. Not the best singer, but she had the best 'package' (look, sound, persona) of all of the blonde's of the 90s. 

I'm so glad she's got her shit together.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Sep 8, 2008)

i've always loved her! i'm so excited to see her turning things around and doing well. =D she looked amazing at the vma's and the song in that video sounds amazing. =O i can't wait to see if she releases it as a single


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been rooting for her to make a comeback to her former glory and at least last night she looked like her former self-I'm talking classic 2001 Britney. Now is not the time for a performance, because she needs to be on her A-game-but when that happens, I think we can see better than the classic 2000, 2001 Britney. If only she could quit smoking, but it's about baby steps to get back up when she fell so far down.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

I am not the biggest fan of Britney but I don't like to see anyone in such a bad mental state as she was.  I wish her nothing but the best and was happy to see her look so happy and together last night.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW! That "Gimme More" performance from the VMAs was a whole year ago. Feels like only yesterday.


----------



## PrincessNicci (Sep 9, 2008)

I think she looked fantastic! I was like, woah, when did that happen?!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 9, 2008)

here are pics of brit-brit at the vma's.... so proud of her for cleaning herself up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BRITNEY AT THE VMAS | MTV Photo Gallery


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not a "fan", but I am glad to see that she is looking healthier and less insane. Her dad really did save her life and her relationship with her kids.  It would be immensely hard to have a breakdown in front of the world, look stressed and tired and then lose your children to a jerk that now "everyone loves", because she was mentally ill.  People tend to forget that just because a person is rich they can cure themselves easily, sure it makes treatment options larger, but the mental issues are still there.   She looks to be making better choices now and that includes keeping her kids out of the spotlight.  I find it quite deplorable that her mom wrote that tell all book.  She could have done it in a positive way,perhaps highlighting more private moments that were good, making it a nice tribute, not tabloid trash.  Now her children may never trust her again. Don't bite the hand that feeds you!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_ I find it quite deplorable that her mom wrote that tell all book. She could have done it in a positive way,perhaps highlighting more private moments that were good, making it a nice tribute, not tabloid trash. Now her children may never trust her again. Don't bite the hand that feeds you!_

 

you took the words right out of my mouth. you would think that this situation would bring them closer and make her want to be there for her and support her recovery but this is the kind of sh*t that sent her into to all that craziness in the first place. i heard she's talking about when brit lost her virginity, when she first used drugs, which drugs she used, her mental state..... i mean be FOR REAL LYNN!!!! this makes you understand why brit didn't want her mom around her. it's sad. i just hope she doesn't let it effect her too much, ya know?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 12, 2008)

her dancing in that video posted above is only.. So so. 

is anyone else noticing this?


----------



## florabundance (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_her dancing in that video posted above is only.. So so. 

is anyone else noticing this?_

 
ye..i actually prefer her freestyle dancing than choreography! for example, in the piece of me video, the dancing at the club scene is so natural and good, but the choreographed dance is like "..."


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 12, 2008)

all the britney fans might enjoy this video:
YouTube - Britney Spears - Megamix 2008

I loved it it brought me back to so many memories, ha.


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_The videos that Piece Of Me was up against weren't that great either though, so she might've actually won because of the video.

She looked so much better last night than she did at last year's VMAs. She seemed like she was enjoying herself as opposed to just going through the motions and getting over with like with the Gimme More performance. I can't wait till her next album comes out._

 
i agree.  although her video wasn't great, at definitely not her best work, the other ones in the categories weren't so hot either.

i actually thought the POM video was really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  she's done much better in the past, but it wasn't so bad.  "break the ice" on the other hand...


----------



## aimee (Sep 17, 2008)

im not a britney fan but im so happy shes better and she seemed like she got her confidence back. she has been through a lot and i can totally relate i hope this experience makes her stronger and woooot for her comeback.


----------



## Nox (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_her dancing in that video posted above is only.. So so. 

is anyone else noticing this?_

 
It looked like to me they were in the beginning stages of hashing out all the moves.  I know this is not top performance quality immediately when I watched it, because when she danced way back when, that girl brought the business!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not a fan and I do like some of her songs. The YouTube video does bring back a lot of memories


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_It looked like to me they were in the beginning stages of hashing out all the moves. I know this is not top performance quality immediately when I watched it, because when she danced way back when, that girl brought the business! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know! i hope that rehearsal video is just like a run-thru and not how she'll look for real. i was youtubing some of her older stuff like "me against the music" and "toxic" and i miss the old britney!!

i hope she's still go it


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

I want to echo the sentiment of those who are not Britney fans (I'm in the same boat - actually I've found myself resenting the whole Britney Marketing Machine for the better part of her time in the spotlight), but do wish her well. The whole public downfall and media spectacle has been ridiculous and I'm absolutely happy to see her getting better. And I have to admit I loved the hell out of Blackout.


----------

